# AFI Previous Experience?



## DunDun (Nov 12, 2012)

From the discussions on AFI here, it seems AFI favors directing/production applicants who have good previous experience, on set or from undergrad.

I've only got a half completed short in post at the moment, and have no experience otherwise (was an Econ major).

What are your thoughts/knowledge on AFI directing selection?


----------



## AFIfellow (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi DUNDUN,I'm a AFI fellow, we will making our cycle film in this week Saturday(17) Sunday(18) Monday(19) in Los Angeles,we need many volunteer( many PA, A boom, A 2nd AC and many G&E)

because the limited budget, so It's a volunteer job, but We have very good food and AFI credit for you, if you want to apply AFI in the future, this is a really good chance for you, except AFI credit, you will meet many AFI different discipline fellows.

My email is muhuayang@rocketmail.com
It is also for everyone
looking forward to see you this weekend.


----------

